# Burt's Pumpkin Farm



## Crickett (Oct 25, 2009)

We took the kids up to Burt's Pumpkin Farm this morning. It was cold when we got there but it warmed up pretty quick. The kids enjoyed the hayride. They got to pick out a couple of pumpkins for us to carve. When I was trying to get a picture of my husband w/ the kids my son decided he wanted to hide his face. I actually loved the way the picture turned out. It's real, not posed. They were having so much fun. I just loved that moment. I am glad I caught it on camera.

If you've never been to Burt's you really should go. It's the best place to take your family to get a pumpkin. Hope y'all enjoy these!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Oct 25, 2009)

you are right , that moment was priceless !!! glad you were ready !!!  these pics are awesome !!! were these with the new glass ???  the corn shot looks like it belongs in a fall edition of a magazine . shutter finger salute  !!!    ( did ya take a pic of the muffins ??? )


----------



## Crickett (Oct 26, 2009)

FERAL ONE said:


> you are right , that moment was priceless !!! glad you were ready !!!  these pics are awesome !!! were these with the new glass ???  the corn shot looks like it belongs in a fall edition of a magazine . shutter finger salute  !!!    ( did ya take a pic of the muffins ??? )




Thanks F-1. The shot of the corn & the first shot of the pumpkins were taken w/ the new lens. And yes I did take a picture of the muffin just for you.


----------



## bristol_bound (Oct 26, 2009)

Outstanding Shots, all.
The first one is priceless, that's one I would have to put that on the wall. Number two the pumpkins and six the corn are just top notch shots in every way.
Well done


----------



## DRB1313 (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow! Great images Cricket!!


----------



## Hoss (Oct 26, 2009)

Great shots Crickett.  Great memories captured of the day.

Hoss


----------



## Crickett (Oct 26, 2009)

bristol_bound said:


> Outstanding Shots, all.
> The first one is priceless, that's one I would have to put that on the wall. Number two the pumpkins and six the corn are just top notch shots in every way.
> Well done



Thank you. I have that first one set as my wallpaper on my laptop. I will definetly be printing it to hang on the wall. 



DRB1313 said:


> Wow! Great images Cricket!!



Thank you!



Hoss said:


> Great shots Crickett.  Great memories captured of the day.
> 
> Hoss



Thank you!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Oct 26, 2009)

oh daddy !!!  3 or 4 of them muffins and i would be set !!!


----------



## cornpile (Oct 26, 2009)

Heck yeah,looks like a fun place.Nice shootin


----------



## Crickett (Oct 26, 2009)

FERAL ONE said:


> oh daddy !!!  3 or 4 of them muffins and i would be set !!!




Lol...... when we got to the car my husband ate his & said we should've bought a loaf of it. They were pretty darn good muffins.


----------



## Robl1964 (Oct 27, 2009)

Great Shots!


----------



## Browtine (Oct 27, 2009)

Can't tell a lot about the pics because I'm on my dad's computer but looks like a good time. My computer is dead, which is why I haven't been on in the past few days, and don't know when I'll be back on. Workin' on gettin' a new system, but don't really have the $$$. Hopefully somethin' will pan out soon. 

And sorry to hear about the stone, Christy. I'd rather my computer go out!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 28, 2009)

*Our carved pumpkins*

Well me & the kids finally got around to carving them pumpkins. Me & my husband wanted to do the DU logo on one & the kids wanted a "scary" face on the other one. I'm not the best pumpkin carver but I think these turned out pretty good.


----------



## quinn (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice shootin.Good jobs on the carvins.Looks like somebody might come in handy at the skinning pole.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 30, 2009)

Great shots Crickett!!!
That barn is pretty wicked looking!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 30, 2009)

JasonF said:


> Great shots Crickett!!!
> That barn is pretty wicked looking!



Thanks Jason. That shot came out kinda blurring b/c we were doing the hayride. That was the covered bridge that crosses the creek. I got to use the clone stamp tool for the first time on that shot. I cloned out an orange caution cone. That's a pretty cool tool in PS.


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 30, 2009)

Very nice Crickett!  Thanks for sharing the family and Burt's!  Happy Halloween!


----------

